# Testing my cabergoline



## BrG89 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey guys I got a bottle of caber from a site who is not a source on here. Their older batches of AI's and SERMs have always worked good on my rats, but I have heard some bad reviews on their newer batches and their peptides. I won't be going through them anymore but I want to give their caber a test run since I haven't found a sponsor who carries it. What side effects should my rats notice from it and how long would it take to kick in?


----------



## BrG89 (Jul 13, 2011)

bump..


----------



## BrG89 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think I'll feed them some prami instead


----------

